# National Garden Railroad Conv in TAMPA



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi

I'm trying to find out who is planning to come to the NGRC in May this year.

As a group (MLS, we'd like to get together if at all possible to meet everyone. 

So please let us all know if you are planning to attend the NGRC conv.

Thanks

Randy


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

*RE: Narrow Gauge Garden Railroad Conv in TAMPA*

I will be there, quite sure my wife will too, we will come in the evening before the tours start. Not sure if we will fly or drive. I hope the way they run their communications is not an indicator 
of they way they run their convention. Their web site is pathetic. 
Dennis


----------



## Dale W (Jan 5, 2008)

*RE: Narrow Gauge Garden Railroad Conv in TAMPA*

Thinking about it. Will probably drive down if I do. 
Dale


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Narrow Gauge Garden Railroad Conv in TAMPA*

I'm coming....and there's a lot more information on their FaceBook site than there is on their web site. The actual convention starts on Wednesday at 6PM when the vendor floor opens and they have the Ice Cream Social.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Narrow Gauge Garden Railroad Conv in TAMPA*

Oh...and ya gotta call the convention hotel to get the convention discount on the room.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Narrow Gauge Garden Railroad Conv in TAMPA*

So if you do not do face book you do not get much in the way of information.


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Narrow Gauge Garden Railroad Conv in TAMPA*

Also, the NGRC is the National garden railroad convention, not the Narrow gauge as this thread is titled. The narrow gauge event this year is in Overland park - Kansas city in September. 

Jonathan 
www.rctrains.com 
"Lithium Batteries warranted for a year and free shipping on electronics orders"


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Narrow Gauge Garden Railroad Conv in TAMPA*

I am planning on being there also. Sure would like to know if they are going to have a live steam table set up. Anybody know? Later RJD


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be there. RJ, I think I saw something about live steam somewhere. Most conventions have the steam track.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Hotel rate goes up early March, I think. Atlanta is planning to present for the 2017 National Garden Railroad Convention. Everyone come to Tampa and vote to support the Atlanta bid for 2017.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

We plan to be at ECLSTS and Tampa. Lots of driving this Spring.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

How about a MLS get together for dinner at Gator's Dockside restaurant on Thursday night. Say 7pm? 

Gator's menu: http://gatorsdockside.com/pdf/menu.pdf


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

So far, I'm looking at 11 people from MLS coming that I know of. 

Mike R. 
Jerry B. 
Chili Charlie 
Dennis and Martha 
Dale 
RJ 
Ted 
Mike and Renee 
and myself: Randy 

Add to this list if you are coming.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ted as far as I know there has been no mention of a LS table set up at the show. . Have had lots of interest but nothing as to if one will be available. Later RJD


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ, 
I just contacted the Convention Chairman. Live Steam is being worked on as I post this.


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Unless something changes, I will be coming down to Tampa, That is if all the snow is gone in Georgia by then !*


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Already gone Rex. You will probably miss me here on your way down. We will be going down for the week and staying with friends. Later RJD


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rlvette on 13 Feb 2014 05:37 AM 
So far, I'm looking at 11 people from MLS coming that I know of. 

Mike R. 
Jerry B. 
Chili Charlie 
Dennis and Martha 
Dale 
RJ 
Ted 
Mike and Renee 
and myself: Randy 

Add to this list if you are coming. 
Make that 12 MLS members with Rex coming to the show.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, Bringing this thread to the front. Still waiting to see if anyone is interested in having a MLS dinner Thursday night.


----------



## Rail Planet (Jan 22, 2012)

I plan on driving over to Tampa (from Clearwater, Fl.) at least once for the show!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Add me to the list, Randy.... I'll be there... 

Comin' in on Wednesday, back to PHX late Saturday...


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great, to hear Stan.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like a good Idea Randy if we can get folks to go to dinner on Thurs. Count me in. Later RJD


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great to here RJ

Mike R. 
Jerry B. 
Chili Charlie 
Dennis and Martha 
Dale 
RJ 
Ted 
Mike and Renee 
Stan
Railplanet
and myself: Randy 


13 MLS folks so far.

Everyone, lets plan on eating at Gator's Dockside Thursday night at 7pm.


----------



## Dale W (Jan 5, 2008)

Sounds good Randy, I'll be there. Just made hotel reservations at the Hampton Inn about three miles away. Assume you will be issuing directions or address of the restaurant someday.
Dale


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Dick and Judy Weatherby are planning to be there.
No arrangements have been made yet.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah yes, Gators Dockside is just east of the Embassy Suites

*Gators Dockside*



5840 E Fowler Ave
Tampa, FL 33617


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Great Dick, looking forward seeing you guys again.
Dennis


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, Randy.... Gator's made the news big time...

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/...id7|htmlws-main-bb|dl10|sec1_lnk3&pLid=448623


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, they did. But at least they let everyone know up front, what they are doing. Sadly we all will be paying more for everything to pay for higher health insurance cost.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks Stan for the post.I read a lot of the posts about that charge. Have friends that live in Clermont was going to recommend this place but not now.
Richard


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Only reason they have a web site is because the Orlando and Tampa clubs had a "heated" discussion with them. They wanted only to do Facebook.


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

There are a lot of restaurants on Fowler Ave. near the convention hotel


----------



## bstuvland (Aug 31, 2012)

My wife and I are flying accross the country to go on a week long cruise, stop and visit Disneyworld for a couple of days, then attend the convention.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds great bstuvland. Hope to meet you there.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

G Scale Railroaders,
The Georgia Garden Railway Society respectfully request your help in support of our bid to host the 2017 National Garden Railway Convention. A bid will be placed at the 2014 convention in Tampa on Saturday, May 10. Anyone from the Mylargescale Forum in attendance is asked to vote in favor of Atlanta, please.
The group hosted the LGB Convention in 2001 and has some experience at this stuff. We think with Atlanta' railroad history, and our groups layouts, this could be a perfect opportunity to have a great family vacation and enjoy southern hospitality at its finest!
I look forward to meeting many of you next month in Tampa at the 2014 convention.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

WOW Atlanta and Tulsa both putting in for bids for 2017 National Convention, They both will be great places, It is hard to get any club to get enough members together that will step up to the plate and commit to a large adventure, as a national convention. Alot of planning and alot of money to prepare for such a task.
As a person that helped with a national convention with another form of entertainment, and this organization actually has a national group of people that is elected from different parts of the states. They help the hosting club in the requirements that is needed to hold a national convention.
I know tis is going to stir up a hornets nest
In my honest opinion a National garden railroad Asc. would really help promote the hobby and help with national conventions that will really create a much more steady convention. It appears to me being to several conventions that each hosting group has to reinvent convention procedures. This committee would help each hosting group with the needed information, and much needed advice of what works and what does not work. The association I was in even gave our small group a check for 25,000 dollars to make the down payments on the conventions hotels and banquets bookings. They helped us to pickout the proper sized hotel/convention. Next year convention holders would always be at this years convention helping where they could, picking up on things that needed to be done. Then after the convention was over, we had a summary of questions to fill out, his was given to the next years convention holders, This would give out a lot of the information that was needed for the next years group. The national committe even helped with the convention, they were always in the back stage, but were there if needed, which really helped.
Their advice was helpful. We had full feedom to do basically our own thing, but convention attendees new what to expect as far as information the convention books had to have certain iformation, the registration information had to follow a certain order, and the hand out bags had to be a minimun of a certain size. 
Well anyhow you can take this information and $8.00 and go to starbucks and get a cup of coffee.
Dennis


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

My wife and I are taking the train from Calif. to Jackson MS then driving on to tTampa for the convention and will be arriving late Tuesday. We are leaving on Saturday to take a few days of sight-seeing on the way back to Jackson and then on the train back home.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Dennis

The idea of an association of the existing clubs has been floated repeated since 1989, the FIRST NGRC done after the Denver club did the first four. No one seems to be willing to "pay the freight" for an umbrella organization, let alone join another organization in addition to a local one. I would bet that 50% or more of the attendees at a NGRC do not belong to a local club. 

Even the NMRA and TCA require local organizations to fund and do the work for a National event. The national organization provides advertizing and coordination.

As chairman of the 1992 event, I can tell you that a lot of work gets done by a very small number of people to make it happen.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis & Jim,
There is no 'formal' group, as you know. However, there is a 'Book' circulating that is rather detailed with convention info, do's and don'ts, as well as other guidelines for a successful garden railroad convention. I think it was first compiled by the Denver group, then added to by the last couple of conventions. The Georgia Garden Railway Society obtained an updated copy from the 2013 convention host. We have looked into hosting and bidding in the past, but just did not have enough info and manpower to complete the task. We have had a convention committee for a couple years now and finally decided the time was right, unfortunately after last years convention (as no one bid on 2017 then). We hope to obtain the vote for 2017 this year and possibly the convention bid could be let for several years at the 2014 event if enough support is there.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Atlanta, Tulsa, and somewhere in the North East (?) appear to be the options circulating for 2017 and beyond. Anyone know which group from the North East plan to present?


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

So here is an updated list of known MLS attendees.

Mike R. 
Jerry B. 
Bill Swindell & wife
Chili Charlie 
Dennis and Martha 
Dale W
Dick413
RJ 
Ted 
Mike and Renee 
Stan
Railplanet
Dick & Judy Weatherby
bstuvland & wife
Ferroequus
and myself: Randy 

21 Garden Railfans so far.

I would really like to know how many plan to joint us at Gator's dockside for dinner Thursday nite. I know Dick413 isn't planning to join us unless he changes his mind, but I hate to ask the restaurant to expect 20 people and only 10 show up.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Randy what is the time of the dinner?
I have a clinic to present at 8:15


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

Hey Ill see y'all there!


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Randy, what time will we be gathering for dinner at Gator's Dockside. I will be working/Displaying at an open house in North Port so I need to plan my drive time to be there for dinner. Plus you left me off the who's coming latest list ! *


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Randy i would like to go but not getting into Orlando till late Thursday
Dick.


----------



## jjwtrainman (Mar 11, 2011)

Can't make it to the Tampa convention, but I'll be there for the one in Colorado in 2015! Might attend the Narrow Gauge convention in Kansas City this year though, it's a little bit closer to South Dakota.

Good luck to Atlanta, I hope they get to host in 2017!

--James


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks James!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Plan is to meet for dinner at 7pm.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy I will be attending the dinner along with my wife and possibly a friend and his wife. Later RJD


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great to hear RJ


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Randy... Please add Ed Headington to the dinner list... He and 2 others may be coming... I'll confirm on Wednesday how many..


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

will do Stan

Thanks


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Restaurant location with phone number:

*Gator’s Dockside
Tampa*
5840 Fowler Avenue
Tampa, FL 33617
813-341-4445


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy,
I will be working the booth Thursday evening and will not be able to make the meeting. Please stop by the Atlanta 2017 booth and say hello sometime during the convention. I will be in and out of the booth, as well as on the layout tours. I will ask that folks support the Atlanta 2017 bid Saturday night! RJ has been to most of the layouts and can most likely answer questions you all might have regarding Atlanta. Thanks from me and the Georgia Garden Railway Society!!!!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Will do Ted


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

Should I bring a live steam locomotive with me. Well there be a track to run on??
See y'all there!!


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

Randy put me down for 2 at the dinner looking forwarded to meeting everyone.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

ok

I have tables reserved outside by the bar. I should be there before 7pm, but just ask for Patrick and tell him you are with the group from the Garden Railroad Convention.

See you there.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Randy. There will be 3 of us tonight


----------



## Brian FLA (Nov 16, 2012)

I can only make it for a while Saturday-- anybody know what the entry fee for the public will be? And kids?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

How come no one is posting any pictures?


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

*Nobody wants to share*

Yeah, good question Jerry  They must be too busy partying and drinking


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

I hope they got indigestion! 
Just kidding, I hope they had a blast last night!
LAO


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well here is a pic of our Sat night group that got together for dinner at the Gators Dockside Restaurant. Stan will have to add who was all in the pic. Later RJD


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Ok, we have a picture, thanks. 
My question about the show was: Was this where you could go and buy stuff or was it just a big social gathering ??? If I didn't have to go to MN, I was thinking about going, but the costs involved sounded not worth going if I wasn't able to bring stuff home with me. Yet, not much is out there I want either unless it was old stock, old roadnumbers, etc. 

Hope y'all had a good time 
Rocky


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Rocky they have what is called a venders hall at these convention and you can buy till your heart is content. The hall is open for 3 days. You can attend a lot of the events if you register to participate. You should have gone to the web site to see how it works. 

Its a fun time and you get to meet a lot of the folks from here. As we say you snooze you loose. I bought a lot of neat stuff. 

I know are club was trying to get the show here to Atlanta for 2017. So get ready unless you want to go to Denver next year. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I heard there were 160 registered attendees, is this right?


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

400 there abouts + or -


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Well let's see if I can get a link to work.

Pictures I took over the last 3 days at the convention.

http://s541.photobucket.com/user/rlvette88/slideshow/2014 NGRRC


----------



## TJH (Dec 27, 2007)

I drove down from Orlando yesterday to see the venders hall and was very disapppointed. I think I have better luck at local train shows.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Good pictures, Randy. And thanks again for arranging a fun evening/dinner Thursday evening.

Ed


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anyone have any videos of the layouts that they can post.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

I have way too many stills and videos, will try to get to them during the coming week. I enjoyed the convention, some of the layouts, and all of the friends who were there. Vendor hall was small, but I saw some good items there. Other then ECLSTS, all train shows here (MD) are all scale with little G so I thought the vendor hall was fun to explore.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Vender hall was good over all. Yes not as mny but enough to get what you needed. Of course there are always some waiting to rip you off with prices way to high. Later RJD


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for the pics Randy, and I'm looking forward to seeing yours Jerry.


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

I visited my son in Tampa,
And I attended the GR convention, my fourth, DC in '97, Cincinnatti (year ?)and Denver in '09. My main interest is gleaning ideas from layouts on tour. I visited the dealer room Wednesday shortly after it opened and was disappointed. I am a live steam guy and did see some folks I knew but little for sale interested me.
Thursday my son and I traveled many miles braving heavy traffic. One of the layouts on tour really grabbed us, thanks Paul and Pat Wagner. 
Friday we did the same toward Orlando to discover the Florida turnpike system tolls are everywhere. Thankfully Mark Stockbridge's live steam layout beautifully integrated with landscaping and comfortable viewing areas on his sloping lot saved the day. We visited another railway in Mt Dora but the others that day were out after being stuck in traffic.
Saturday morning I headed to Mark Rosenthal's amazing computer controllled LGB "history of railways in the US and Europe" set up. Jay and Melinda Archer's home was next on my list and their railway was great on a small city lot which would have been worth visiting for the landscaping alone. The Sun Coast Center for Fine Scale Modeling was next. I had seen the Sundance Central and Muskrat Ramble before and they were as fine as ever and I really enjoyed the other exhibits there. 
Thanks to the organizers who worked hard to give us an experience not soon to be forgotten.
On to Denver in '15,
Tom


----------



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

Where is the 2017 NGRC to be held? Can anyone say?

Bill


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

Tulsa, OK in 2017 and Atlanta, GA 2018


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

It could be Atlanta as the club was presenting its presentation to the committee for 2017. Also Tulsa was in the hunt. Later RJD


----------



## mattdrennan (Apr 12, 2014)

2017 is to be held in Tulsa Ok 2018 will be held in Atlanta GA
Matt


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Any dates yet? LaterRJD


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ,
Not yet sure about 2018, but when we were seeking 2017, it was the first full week of June. It will likely be the same time in 2018. Now that it is official, we will secure the hotel, layouts, banquet, etc. A final date will be selected (most likely first week in June) and we will let people know more later.


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

Tulsa dates are right after July 4, 2017


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

OK here is my photo album so far
Features selected layouts and at the end the Sun Coast Center Sundance Central layout, a masterpiece of modeling

Please hit right arrow to advance through the photos

https://picasaweb.google.com/112292...hkey=Gv1sRgCP79nr6kp-q6CQ#6012917699930364562

Regards

Jerry


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom Bowdler said:


> Thankfully Mark Stockbridge's live steam layout beautifully integrated with landscaping and comfortable viewing areas on his sloping lot saved the day.
> Tom


Tom,

Like you, I am a live-steam guy. I know that there are some 'fully-scenicked' live steam layouts out there, and hope to build one someday soon. So I am especially intrigued by your mention of Mark Strobridge's layout. Will you be posting pictures of it? (he asked anxiously!)


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

That was the one we could not make, so would like to see those photos as well if they are available, Thanks

Jerry


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry,
My photographic skills are abysmal and I don't know how to post them here anyway. I'll see if I can contact Mark to ask if he has any he can share. His layout is not fully sceniced, the down hill end is a T shaped girder clamped to metal pipes that my 6' frame could easily walk under. His balance of wood framing, decking, retaining walls and plantings at the uphill end is wonderful. I would love to transplant his layout to my yard though my Eaglewings frames with Dibond top and AMS track functions very well. 
We're hosting our spring steamup here in Holley, NY (between Rochester and Buffalo) on Saturday May 31 and anyone is welcome for an RSVP. If you look at 16685 Hinds Road on google earth you'll see our setup. The picture must have been taken right before or after our fall event last year.
Have fun,
Tom


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the images, Jerry.... There sure are some great layouts in that area... 

I did get a chance to see Mark Stockbridge's layout on my way to the airport in Orlando... As mentioned, he's done a wonderful job of working with sloping back yard to keep the live steam track level using a very innovative way of chain link fence posts and composite material for the roadbed... 

It was a super nice working layout.... 

I didn't get any images either....


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the pics Jerry. You did a few more layouts than I did so looks like I missed a few more good ones.

Stan I posted the dinner pic can you Identify they folks. It here a couple of post back. Later RJD


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Stan, RJ, you are welcome.
I did have a few favorites, especially Jay and Melinda's Key West layout, the huge Silver River RR with 2 ponds and river and the Centralia GRR, best use of scale vegetation and interest in a narrow layout. 

Jerry


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

ok

Starting lower left corner: Mike Reilly in the Green shirt, Me, Randy Stone, Rex in the blue shirt, RJ in the light blue shirt.

Starting on the right bottom, we have Chilli Charlie with the red billed hat, Jerry Bohlander with the stash, Ed Heading, Don't know the next guy in the black shirt, then we have Dale in the blue checked shirt.

RJ, you will have to clue us in on the two ladies and fellow on the end that came with you.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan took the picture, so he was behind the camera


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

No SELFIE, Stan?

Chuck


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan's camera was safe till you suggested that Chuck


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Gee, guys, how can I comment on that....  

guess I shoulda done a selfie..  But.........

Around the table as posted on Facebook....

Mike Reilley, Randy Stone, Rex Ammermann. RJ and Ann Deberg, Vicky and Jarrel Thayer, Dale Olsen, Johnny Anthony, Ed Headington, Jerry Bohlander and Chili Charlie..


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Stan


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Stan. I do not do face book so I depend on you. Later RJD


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

aceinspp said:


> Thanks Stan. ......so I depend on you. Later RJD


Yer really in trouble for that, RJ.....


----------



## SkidMarkOrlando (Jan 23, 2013)

*San Gabriel & Moonshine Creek Railroad website*

Hi all!

I want to thank all those that traveled to Orlando to visit my San Gabriel & Moonshine Creek Railroad during the 2014 NGCR layout tour. It was really great to meet and talk to so many nice people - and to show off my new railroad 

I recently launched a website that has more info on the railroad and how I built it. It even has shiny pictures  If you have any questions feel free to reach out.

http://www.sgmcrr.com

Thanks! -mark


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark, I really like your "shay bench". Very unique idea. Well executed.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Mark, I certainly enjoyed our visit to your railroad on that Saturday. I have to thank Stan Cedarleaf for leading me there, but I was impressed with your railroad, your construction techniques and the final result of all your work.

Ed


----------



## SkidMarkOrlando (Jan 23, 2013)

Robert said:


> Mark, I really like your "shay bench". Very unique idea. Well executed.


Thanks Robert! I just wish I had the rest of the shay to go with it!


----------



## SkidMarkOrlando (Jan 23, 2013)

eheading said:


> Mark, I certainly enjoyed our visit to your railroad on that Saturday. I have to thank Stan Cedarleaf for leading me there, but I was impressed with your railroad, your construction techniques and the final result of all your work.
> 
> Ed



Thanks for the kind words, Ed. I'm glad that I could share my layout with so many nice people like you!


----------

